# Classical Piano



## BlackShadow2804 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey everyone, if you're into classical piano I just wanted to suggest a song I love. 
Its call Ascend by Shane Cunningham, you can find it on Amazon Music, Spotify, and possibly more (tho I'm not sure). I definitely recommend it tho. If you listen, let me know what you think of it


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2021)

It sounded like repetitive new age junk to me.

You asked...


----------



## BlackShadow2804 (Jan 6, 2021)

Yeah, I did ask. However I do think thats pretty critical. However I absolutely love piano and am pretty laid back so I like a lot of songs on it


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2021)

Try some Bach, Beethoven, Chopin, Brahms, Liszt and Rachmaninov piano works. In the classical realm, instrumental music not a "song" but a piece, work, or composition. Even though Mendelsohn (and others) wrote solo piano pieces with no singer titled "Songs Without Words," they are pieces, not songs.


----------



## BlackShadow2804 (Jan 6, 2021)

Yes I have, I enjoy some stuff my Beethoven and I like Bach, but only one cello. But neither of them are my favorite. I probably won't learn any of those on piano and I'm only gonna learn Bach's Cello Suit No. 1 on my cello


----------

